# Arm warmers question



## billiegoat (Feb 5, 2018)

I am looking into a set of arm warmers. A few questions:

1) Lately it has been cold here (upper 30s/lower 40s). So far a long sleeve shirt under my normal jersey has been okay, but not great. My arms get the coldest, followed by upper chest area. Thinking of just switching to a set of warmers and a vest. Would the warmers suffice?

2) Is there any real difference between Castelli, Gore, Assos, and Giordana warmers? Or is it mainly a Ford vs Chevy kind of discussion? Any reviews on any of those that are listed?

Thanks. I might also add a baselayer, but not sure how much i want to invest since it isn't all that cold for very long. I think the arm warmers will last a bit longer into the year though.


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

billiegoat said:


> I am looking into a set of arm warmers. A few questions:
> 
> 1) Lately it has been cold here (upper 30s/lower 40s). So far a long sleeve shirt under my normal jersey has been okay, but not great. My arms get the coldest, followed by upper chest area. Thinking of just switching to a set of warmers and a vest. Would the warmers suffice?
> 
> ...


 I have two different types of arm warmer. One pair is just a just spandex and I use them in early spring and late fall. During winter I have a pair with a light lining on the inside that I pair with a light long sleeve jersey and a windbreaker jacket that I've run in -16 degrees temps with no issues. I believe they are both pearl izumi but are so old the logos are no more.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

billiegoat said:


> *I am looking into a set of arm warmers. A few questions:
> 
> 1) Lately it has been cold here (upper 30s/lower 40s). So far a long sleeve shirt under my normal jersey has been okay, but not great. My arms get the coldest, followed by upper chest area. Thinking of just switching to a set of warmers and a vest. Would the warmers suffice?*
> 
> ...


*
*
Both short and long sleeve base layers can be useful for casual wear, hiking, etc. . Try wearing more than one base layer under your jersey.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Arm warmers and a vest do not cover the shoulders -- which can be a problem for some people.
So you might want to check if that applies to you too.


----------



## eboos (Mar 22, 2011)

In 30ish degree weather I wear a summer base layer, short sleeve jersey, PI arm warmers, bib shorts, PI leg warmers, shoe covers, wind vest, and a warm up jacket. In 40ish weather I just remove the warm up jacket. Haven't found the cold shoulders, or shorts area to be an issue.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

to ride in the 30s, I use an UnderArmour base layer, full fleece bibs, ss jersey, PI windbreaker, and TWO sets of arm warmers (one spandex, one fleece-lined)...allows me to shed layers as things warm up.

but regardless of the temp, I always see at least one hardy type out riding in ss jersey and shorts.

thermal tolerance varies widely...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I've taken to wool layers in the cold. A wool T shirt followed by 1 or 2 long sleeved wool base layers, depending on the temps. and a long sleeve wool jersey to top it all off. I'll carry a wind vest or jacket, in case, but very seldom need to use it. The layers of tight knit wool do a pretty good job of blocking the wind.

Also fleece tights, which may or may not be wind blocking depending on conditions.

I typically only ride into the low 40's.

And as Oxtox said, there's often someone out there in shorts with red legs. I don't know if it's thermal tolerance or foolishness.


----------



## eboos (Mar 22, 2011)

I've made the mistake before of going on a group ride which started in the upper 30's and got into the mid 40's by the end in my 30's kit with a head cover on under my helmet. Mid way through the ride, I was dying. At a rest, I had to ditch the warmup and head cover.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

eboos said:


> I've made the mistake before of going on a group ride which started in the upper 30's and got into the mid 40's by the end in my 30's kit with a head cover on under my helmet. Mid way through the ride, I was dying. At a rest, I had to ditch the warmup and head cover.


what's that got to do with arm warmers...?


----------



## eboos (Mar 22, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> what's that got to do with arm warmers...?


Nothing now that you mention it. :blush2:

I was just illustrating that it is easy to over dress for a ride and overheat.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a pair of wool arm warmers from The Sock Guy that have been stellar. They work for a wide range of temps, sometimes I add them as an extra layer over a long sleeve base layer for those extra cold days.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

eboos said:


> I was just illustrating that it is easy to over dress for a ride and overheat.


Brings to mind the best thing about arm warmers: On a day with a cool morning but rapidly rising temperatures, you can pull them off easily and stuff them into your jersey pocket while you ride. No need to wait for a rest stop.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I ride in AZ & use 'arm covers' all year long, even when it is 111dF. The summer ones are coolmax very light wt. I hate sunscreen and after yrs of riding don't need any more sun on my arms, legs, head, nose, you get the picture?


----------



## billiegoat (Feb 5, 2018)

When you all say "base layers," are you meaning just _something_ under a jersey or does "base layer" imply _tighter fitting_ shirt as well?


----------



## eboos (Mar 22, 2011)

billiegoat said:


> When you all say "base layers," are you meaning just _something_ under a jersey or does "base layer" imply _tighter fitting_ shirt as well?


A proper base layer should fit tight against the skin in order to wick moisture effectively. This is just as important in cold weather as it is in warm weather.


----------

